# للبيع شركة تجارة ومقاولات



## المدير العام (3 مايو 2010)

للبيع شركة تجارة ومقاولات
لدواعي فض الشراكة
تأسست الشركة 2009م مقرها الرياض
غير مصنفة 
مكتب مجهز بتأثيث فاخر وشبكة وسنترال واجهزة حاسب وسيرفر
وبرنامج محاسبي مرخص بالاضافة الى موقع مميز طريق الملك عبدالله
سيارة لومينا 2003
 15 فيزة لم يتم الاستقدام عليها
معتمدة في عدة مجالات لدى شركة الكهرباء السعودية 
والمعروف ان شركة الكهرباء اوقفت اعتماد الشركات من سنة تقريبا
ونحن معتمدين بعدة مجالات لديهم
علاقات ممتازة بالمشاريع والتوريدات مع احدى القطاعات الحكومية 
معروفة لدى اكثر من شركة ومؤسسة كبيرة في السعودية
نفذت مشروعين مقاولات متوسطة وبعض المشاريع الصغيره
علاقات ممتازة مع شركات التوريد
سيمت ب 700000
بتاريخ 2/5/2010م
مبلغ البيع 1500000
مع ان حقها لا يقل عن 5000000 للي عارف يقيم الشركات وخصوصا مشاريع شركة الكهرباء
[email protected]​


----------

